# Kleriker



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich auf dieses komische Minitut antworten, da aber mitten beim schreiben der Thread geschlossen wurde und ich mir doch ein bisschen Mühe gegeben habe möchte ich das Geschriebene nur ungern in die Tonne kicken.

In dem Tutorial ging es um die Seelenkombination Schildwache|Kabbalist|Inquiaitor, die ich persönlich auch gerne zum Solospielen nehme.
Da ich allerdings erst lvl 30 bin kann ich auch nur bis dahin Punkte verteilen. Darüber hinaus ist zwar schon geplant, ob sich das allerdings rentiert kann ich nicht bestätigen, deswegen halte ich mich mal mit dem zurück, wenn keine Nachfrage besteht.


Einige mögen sich wundern, dass ausgerechnet die Schildwache sich zu Kabbalist und Inquisitor gesellt. Die Schildwache ist aber gar nicht mal so dumm und das nicht nur wegen der Heilung.

Ich bin momentan lvl 30 und das ist der Build, den ich benutze, wenn ich Solo unterwegs bin, für's Heilen und PvP habe ich mir andere gemacht.
http://rift.zam.com/...od.V0x.E0V.Vgob

*Schildwache:*

_Die Schildwache mag etwas fremdartig wirken, da sie ja eigentlich zusammen mit dem Läuterer die Heilerseele schlecht hin ist. Aber es gibt durchaus 2 nette Stationen, die uns interessieren könnten. Hier geben wir 10 Punkte aus und haben neben einem netten Ausdauerbuff (Heroic Blessing) auch noch 2 Skills die wir benutzen, nähmlich einen Dot (Banish) und einen Instant Heal (Healing Breath) mit 8 Sekunden CoolDown, der uns aber gerne mal den hintern rettet.
_
- Ich habe die ersten 5 Punkte investiert in Watchful Gaze um 5% Bonus auf Zauberkraft mitzunehmen und die nächsten ersehnten 5 Punkte auszugeben. Righteous Burden kann nur 2 Punkte fassen und Benedeiction ist nur als Heiler interessant. Alternativ könnte man aber auch 2 in Righteous Burden nehmen und 3 dann in Watchful Gaze. Damit würden dann Light Bolts als Angriffspell durchaus Sinn machen, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass man Shadow's Touch mehr profitiert durch dessen AE-Eigenschaft.

- Die nächsten 5 Punkte sind der Grund, warum ich mir die Schildwache gekrallt habe, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass der Instant-Heal, den man durch die Schildwache-Seele bekommt durchaus wichtig ist. Walk in the Ligth gibt bei 5 Punkten einen 20% Bonus auf Kritheilung und Kritschaden. Das ist ein ein durchaus guter Bonus, vor allem da er (zumindest noch) mit seinem Äquivalent (nur anderer Name) Fanatic's Faith aus dem Inqusitoren-Baum stackt. D.h. dass ich somit mit beidem zusammen einen Bonusschaden und Bonussheilugn von 40% habe bei einem Krit.

*Kabbalist:*
_
Das Verhältnis zwischen Inqusitor und Kabbalist fasziniert mich persönlich. Es sind gerade mal 2 Seelen und dennoch habe ich es geschafft auf 5 verschiedene Art und Weisen sie zu spielen, und das einfach nur dadurch, dass ich mich jedesmal für einen anderen Schwerpunkt entschieden habe. Diese Version ist relativ simpel aber dennoch effektiv für Solospieler. Und sie kommt ganz ohne Pet aus!_

Vom Kabbalisten werden wir folgende Sklls verwenden:

- Shadow's Touch: Das wird der Angriffsskill schlechthin. Er hat eine Castzeit von 2 Sekunden bei akzeptablem Schaden und einer ganz tollen Eigenschafft. Er ist nähmlich eine Art Mini-Ae. Bis zu 3 Ziehle könnt ihr mit ihm treffen. Und zwar das anvisierte Ziel und 2, die in der Nähe stehen. Man kann damit wunderbar Gruppen von bis zu 5 Mobs ausschalten (Spätestens ab 4 wird es allerdings je bei Gegnern, die auch 4 Level unter euch sind kritisch, wenn ihr einfach nur diesen Skill spamt).

-Decay: Ein kanalisierender Zauber. Er ist billig und sein Schaden eher gering, Allerdings hat er keinen Cooldown und das wichtigste ist, dass ihr bis zu 3 mal Lurcing Decay stackt. Diese Ladungen machen bei Verbrauch Schaden am Gegner, der ist allerdings lächerlich. Die Ladungen benutzen wir für 2 Skills. Entweder Obliterate (Single damage) oder Tyranny (Ae-Schaden).

-Obliterate: Ein Skill, den ihr Instant zünden könnt um an einem Zeil Schaden rauszuhauen. Dieser Skill Verbraucht alle eure Ladungen Lurcy Decay oder ein Sigil of Power und richtet je nachdem, wie viele Ladungen ihr habt dementsprechend Schaden. Durch die Hohe Abklingzeit könnt ihr ihn aber leider nicht so oft nutzen wie erwünscht.

-Tyranny: Dieser Skill verbraucht eine Ladung oder ein Siegel und macht an bis zu sieben Zielen Schaden. Der Schaden ist natürlich dementsprechend nicht so hoch wie bei Tyranny, aber da ihr ihn im Best-Case bis zu 4 mal hintereinander Spammen könnt ist er besonders dann nützlich, wenn ihr schnell AE raushauen wollt. Eien Situation, die bei mir schon häufig vorkam.

-Sigil of Power: Das Siegel ist kann auch für manche Skills wie Tyranny benutzt werden, wenn man es aufbraucht bekommt man auch ein bisschen Mana zurück.

Das habe ich an Punkten bis jetzt investiert:

-Dark Omen: Bei 5 Punkten erhöht sich der Schadensanteil für die beiden "Nebentreffer" um 20%. Dieser Skill sollte auf jedenfall gemaxt werden bei dieser Spielweise.

-Stroke of Genius: Zauberkraft wird um 5% erhöht bei 5 Punkten, wer will kann hier auch weniger investieren oder es weglassen und dann beim Inquisitor zu investieren. In dem fall würde ich die 5 Punkte wie folgt aufteielen:
Option A (Inquisitor) - 3 in Unholy Tutelage (2 kommen sowieso rein, siehe Inquisitor teil), 1 in Harsh Discipline und den letzten schonmal in Life and Death Concord, da ich jetzt erstmal von lvl 30 ausgehe kann hier nur 1 Punkt rein.
Option B (Kabbalist) - 5 Punkte in Entropy um die Dots zu verbessern

-Death's Grasp: Zauberschaden wird bei 5 Punkten um 5% erhöht.

Und da aller guten Dinge 3 sind.....

*Der Inquisitor:*
_
Der Inquisitor ist in meinen Augen der beste Freund des Kabbalisten. Die Dots und Spells ergänzen sich wunderbar zu den Eigenschaften des Kabbalisten und beide Trees profitieren voneinander. Obwohl Bolt of Judgment etwas mehr Schaden macht als Shadow's Touch habe ich bewusst aif ihn verzichtet. Wer lieber Bolt of Judgment mag sollte daher die 5 Punkte vom Kabbalisten für Shadow Touch in Castigation stecken. Somit haben wir eine Castzeit von 1,5 Sekunden statt 2. Ich habe dies aber als Grundlage für eine andere Skillung mit anderer Spielweise genommen._

Vom Inquisitor werden wir folgende Skills verwenden:

- Vex: Ein günstiger Dot, dessen Schaden ist zwar nicht besonders hoch, aber da wir noch 2 Punkte für dessen Ausbau investieren, haben wir etwas self-heal. Dabei gilt. Mehr Targets mehr Heal und immer wieder mal raushauen um ihn möglichst permanent aufrecht zu erhalten.

-Sanction Heretic: Ein Dot mit Initialschaden, dessen CoolDown genau so hoch ist, dass man ihn zwar Permanent auf einem Target halten kann aber niemals auf 2 gleichzeitig anwenden kann. Darum gehen wir auch genaus so vor. Ich möchte noch schnell anmerken, wenn ich es schon erwähne, dass man die Risswertung allgemein durch Dots sehr gut pushen kann. Und ich meine SEHR gut.

- Bolt of Depravity: Dieser Zauber ist im Grunde nur ein Opener, da 3 Sekunden Castzeit eigentlich schlecht sind und wir auch nicht die Punkte investieren um ihn einen Dot-Effekt mitzugeben. Der Effekt war bisher eigentlich nur nettes Beiwerk und da wir unseren Kritschaden gut gepusht haben sind die Gegner nach einem auch gerne schon halb tot. Also als Opener schonmal sehr gut zu gebrauchen, mitten im Kampf eher weniger.

- Soul Drain wenn man möchte, da wir hier nochmal einen sehr starken AE-Spell haben. Aber nicht vergessen! Bei Soul Drain sind wir der Point of Impact, der AE ist also um uns selbst herum. In dem Fall würde ich auch empfehlen, sobald man höher ist Clinging Spirit zu maxen, da Soul Drain dann noch ein netter Debuff wird, mit dem der Gegner 7% mehr magischen Schaden frisst.

-Armor of Treachery: 3% mehr Schaden und etwas Rüstung. Ein ganz normaler Buff halt.

Dann wollen wir mal ein paar Punkte verteilen:


- 5 Punkte in Inner Focus um unsere Critchance um 5% zu erhöhen.

- 5 Punkte in die bereit'S erwähnten Fanatic's Faith

- 2 Punkte in Unholy Tutelage. Somit haben wir eine Manareduktion von 2% für unsere Schadenszauber. Diese 2 Punkte hatte ich als letztes investiert, sonst wären es natürlich 5 Punkte. Da wir doch recht Manaintensiv sind ist ein Kostenersparnis Gold-Wert. Ich bin auch schon einige Male gestorben, weil ich kein Mana mehr hatte.

-2 Punkte in Contempt. Dadurch heilt und Vex bei jedem Tick um 90% des verursachenden Schadens. Das sind zwar pro Tick im Schnitt nur 40 Heilung und man könnte jetzt glauben, dass man das nicht mal merkt. Überraschender weise konnte ich mich dank dem aber schon oft lange genug hinhalten damit Healing Breath endlich wieder eingesetzt werden konnte. Außerdem sind das bei 2 mit Dots dann 80 Heilung und bei 3 Gegnern schon 120 pro Tick. Man sieht also, dass manchmal auch kleine Schritte zum ziel führen.

-1 Punkt in Aggressive Renewal: Ein Kanalieiserungszauber, der nicht nur Schaden macht sondern auch Mana wieder herstellt, Trotz der hohen Abklingzeit von 2 Minuten auf jedenfall ein Muss. Die Manaregeneration ist üppig. Außerdem noch ein Tipp zu dem Skill: Ihr solltet diesen Skill nich erst nutzen wenn ihr OOM seit (hat keien Manakosten), sondern schon früher damit ihr möglichst häufig was aus dem Skill rausholen könnt.


So, dass wars, wir sind lvl 30 und haben nun einiges an Punkten investiert, nähmlich 40 um genau zu sein. um Thema Rotation kann ich nicht viel sagen außer vielleicht mit Bolt of Depravity beginnen und schauen, dass man seine Ladungen und Dots steht's aufrecht habt.<br><br>So spiele ich meinen Kleriker momentan wenn ich queste und Risse schließe. Für's PvP finde ich diese Kombo eher ungeeignet, da ich schon mit anderen Punkteverteilungen viel bessere Leistungen erbringen konnte. Dennoch ist es eine Möglichkeit gut zurecht zu kommen und mir macht es so Spaß.

Bitte lasst es mich wissen, wenn ihr Fehler findet, damit ich dies korrigieren kann. 
*
Wegen den Namen:* Da mir ein paar Skillnamen nicht mehr eingefallen sind habe ich mich dazu entschlossen es einheitlich auf Englisch zu lassen. Dennoch sollte es möglich sein herauszufinden, was was ist.


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2011)

_Ich hab meinen von Anfang an als Schildwache,Bewahrer,Läuterer gespielt - ja..ich muss zugeben..das questen war recht zäh - dafür haben Risse und RdF ordentlich Spaß gemacht - mir liegt das Heilen irgendwie - ich werd aber morgen warscheinlich mal die anderen Seelen erquesten und schauen ob mir zufällig auch noch eine "Off"-Kombination zusagt.

Bin bis jetzt auch "erst" Level 21 - werde aber (falls es doch kein Tank wird) im "richtigen" Spiel wieder genauso leveln.

Eine feste Skillung hab ich derzeit nicht - ich wechsel immer mal wieder um zu schauen was Die eine oder andere Fertigkeit bringt._


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich habe mir extra die 2te und 3te Rolle zugelegt damit ich die Wahl habe zwischen Heal, Solo und PvP. Ich dachte mir halt, dass ich darauf etwas genauer eingehen sollte weil dieses komische Guide-Ding für die Tonne ist.

Schildwache, Bewahrer, Läuterer spiele ich auch als Heiler. Ich fokussiere mich dort auf den Läuterer, und du?


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2011)

_Bei mir ist's derzeit noch die Schildwache - wollte morgen aber noch 1-2 Level machen und dann nochmal neu skillen.

Dann schau ich mir auch den Läuterer mal genauer an :-)

PvP hab ich noch garnicht gemacht und Leveln ging halt auch so - bin auch (vom Krieger/Schurken mal abgesehen) nicht so der Nahkampffreund._


----------



## mumit (20. Februar 2011)

Ja der mini guid ging sich aus zeit gründen nicht aus  hast ja genau die gleiche skillung gewählt wie ich  dann brauche ich kein tut mehr machen.


----------



## Drakhgard (21. Februar 2011)

Ich lege zum Solo-Leveln oder allg. zum Leveln jedem den Rächer / Schamanen / Druiden ans Herz.
Der Rächer kann sogar ein wenig Tanken (wenn man ihn drauf auslegt). Ansonsten gibt's nett selfheal, supportheal (für's Gruppenspiel) und der Damage ist ganz in Ordnung. Meines Erachtens nach die anfängerfreundlichste Kombo. Was ab und an nervt ist die Tatsache, dass Mana die Ressource ist und man die ersten 20 lvl ca. immer knapp dran sein wird.

Aber dennoch: die Skillung ist absolut nice to play!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich zum Beispiel komme mit den Melee-Versionem des Klerikers bis jetzt überhaupt nicht zurecht.


----------



## painschkes (21. Februar 2011)

_Geht mir genauso - hab zwei Heil-Skillungen..ausserdem ist der Kleriker mMn. ein Heiler - kein "Off-Healer" sondern ein richtiger Heiler - deshalb "sollte" man ihn mMn. auch so spielen._


----------



## Nerros (22. Februar 2011)

moin,

ich habe einen kleriker als voll-heiler gespielt, bis lvl. 37.

seelen: bewahrer - schildwache - läuterer. prio beim skillen lag auf bewahrer.

was soll ich sagen... die mobs liegen bei anderen klassen schneller, aber ich war fast unkaputtbar. da konnten auch mal 5 mobs an mir hängen, die 2 stufen höher waren. gefallen sind sie doch, wenns auch etwas gedauert hat (habe ca. 80 % der zeit geheilt).

auch wenns darum ging, mal ein paar risse zu schliessen, war ich immer gerne gesehen in der öffentlichen gruppe.

zum headstart werde ich das wieder genau so machen, es macht eben laune, sich angstfrei durch mob-gruppen zu metzeln.

ich habe aber mal meine skillung neu entworfen, so will ich die antesten:

http://seelenplaner....et/#cleric;3;25,05505105000201;19,05155502100411511;23,05

im späteren verlauf kommt auch mal diese extrem-skillung zum test-einsatz (bei der aber der link aus unerfindlichen gründen 

nicht funktioniert, daher nur ein screenshot):

[URL=http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/qWyHEGSNfA.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]

viele grüsse

nerros


----------



## mumit (23. Februar 2011)

Ich werde mir wider nen kleri machen auf dmg wenn man weis wie man im spielen muss ist er kanz einfach .
Und he leute vergesst nicht man kann 4 mal seine sache wechseln man braucht nicht am anfang gleich heiler machen. 

second specc kostet ja auch nur 30gold erst der 3te wird teuer der kostet dann 3platin 93 gold.


----------



## orkman (23. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich werd aber morgen warscheinlich mal die anderen Seelen erquesten und schauen ob mir zufällig auch noch eine "Off"-Kombination zusagt.
> _



mal ne ganz wichtig frage fuer mich : man kann die andern seelen erquesten ?!
ich persoenlich kenne mich mit kleri nu net aus , aber wuerde gerne nen Schildwache , Bewahrer , Inquisitor machen ... bloss lese ich jetzt hier dass der grunddmg vom TE build vom Kabalist herkommt und befuerchte dass mit meiner skillung das lvln sehr lange dauern wird und schwierig sein wird
Bewahrer wuerd ich halt gern nehmen weil er anscheinend ein hotter ist ... und ein hot is immer nuetzlich im endgame ... aber falls man jetzt mit lvl 50 die nebenseelen erquesten kann , na dann kann ich ja mit dem TE build lvln und spaeter dann den bewahrer erquesten 
also ....
kann man seelen erquesten spaeter und sie somit aendern ? 

mfg


----------



## Bahlti (24. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> mal ne ganz wichtig frage fuer mich : man kann die andern seelen erquesten ?!
> ich persoenlich kenne mich mit kleri nu net aus , aber wuerde gerne nen Schildwache , Bewahrer , Inquisitor machen ... bloss lese ich jetzt hier dass der grunddmg vom TE build vom Kabalist herkommt und befuerchte dass mit meiner skillung das lvln sehr lange dauern wird und schwierig sein wird
> Bewahrer wuerd ich halt gern nehmen weil er anscheinend ein hotter ist ... und ein hot is immer nuetzlich im endgame ... aber falls man jetzt mit lvl 50 die nebenseelen erquesten kann , na dann kann ich ja mit dem TE build lvln und spaeter dann den bewahrer erquesten
> also ....
> ...



Du kannst schon ab ca. lvl 12 anfangen, in den Hauptstäden Quests anzunehmen, mit denen du Seelen erquestest . Dazu musst du einen Rift schließen, im Loot befindet sich dann der Questgegenstand mit dem du einen Mob der Seele die du erquesten willst beschwört den du besiegen musst .


----------



## InTheEnd (24. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> mal ne ganz wichtig frage fuer mich : man kann die andern seelen erquesten ?!
> ich persoenlich kenne mich mit kleri nu net aus , aber wuerde gerne nen Schildwache , Bewahrer , Inquisitor machen ... bloss lese ich jetzt hier dass der grunddmg vom TE build vom Kabalist herkommt und befuerchte dass mit meiner skillung das lvln sehr lange dauern wird und schwierig sein wird
> Bewahrer wuerd ich halt gern nehmen weil er anscheinend ein hotter ist ... und ein hot is immer nuetzlich im endgame ... aber falls man jetzt mit lvl 50 die nebenseelen erquesten kann , na dann kann ich ja mit dem TE build lvln und spaeter dann den bewahrer erquesten
> also ....
> ...



Wie der Poster über mir geschrieben hat, lassen sich recht alle Seelen bekommen. Zudem kostet die erste neue Rolle (Skillung) nur 30gold. Von daher kannst du auch durchaus die ersten level mit einer oder mehreren Offensivenseelen machen.


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2011)

cool ... dann nehm ich ein offensives build und mach nachher auf puren healer
dann mach ich am anfang Schildwache , kabbalist , Inquisitor 
und wechsle dann im endgame zu Schildwache, bewahrer und vllt laeuterer ... denn full healer


----------



## Akanor (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich spiele ja voll Heilung, wenn ich grade bock auf Rifts habe oder in die (sehr geilen) Instanzen gehe. Ansonsten Inquisitor, Kabbalist & irgendwas anderes noch, glaube Schildwache war's. Bewährt sich für's Solospiel auf jeden Fall und ist weiterzuempfehlen!


----------



## Dunnerak (27. Februar 2011)

Mein kleri sollte eigendlich auch heal werden aber denn habe ich doch den rächer ausprobiert und muss sagen dass tanken einfach spaß macht damit
ich hoffe nur dass er ein vollwertiger tank werde kann und nicht nur eine abgespeckte variante des kriegers


----------



## Owlfeather (28. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab sonst in anderen Spielen immer DD's gespielt, kein Bock auf Tanken, da ist man ja abhängig vom Heiler, und als Heiler hat man immer Schuld 
Nun gut, hatte in der Beta alle Berufungen mal angespielt, man will ja informiert sein. Beim Kleriker dachte ich schon, "oh mann, na mal gucken was die offensiv seelen da raushaun".
So weit so gut. 
Eben steh ich bei nem Riss Event als Schamane/Schildwache/X und heil nen Kumpel in kürzester Zeit hoch, da geht der Gegner plötzlich auf mich los, und ich denk schon "Jetzt ist alles aus" aber nein,
mein Kleriker hält tapfer durch. In dem Moment sagt mein Kumpel im TS das ich in der Riss-Liste an erster Stelle stehe vom Schaden her ......

Man es fühlt sich so gut an ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu spielen ^^


----------



## Bergerdos (1. März 2011)

Owlfeather schrieb:


> In dem Moment sagt mein Kumpel im TS das ich in der Riss-Liste an erster Stelle stehe vom Schaden her ......



Eine Schadensliste hab ich noch nicht entdeckt, die Riss-Liste beinhaltet ja die "Aktivität" des Spielers im Verhältnis zu den anderen, also Du bekommst Punkte für den Schaden den Du austeilst, die gewirkte Heilung, und den Schaden den Du einsteckst.

Ich will auch schwer hoffen dass sowas wie eine Schadensliste nie existieren wird, die wäre dann nämlich ein neues Recount


----------



## schwarza (7. März 2011)

Also ich spiel ne ähnliche Skillung wie der Threadopener aktuell, also Inquisitor, Kabalist und Schildwache.
Bin Level 28 aktuell und hab mich erstmal auf Kabalist als Hauptseele konzentriert danach dann Inquisitor. Schildwache hab ich nur für den kleinen Selfheal, was auf Dauer sehr sehr nice ist.

Beim Questn ists sehr angenehm man kann immer 2-3 Mobs pullen und dann Tyranei und Berührende Schatten runtermähen.
Mit Bedrängen auf allen Mobs hat man ein wenig Heilung und den Selfheal der Schildwache auf CD halten.

Tyranei ist aber sehr manalastig, man sollte auch das Manasiegel immer auf CD nutzen und immer genug zum trinken dabei haben.

Das witzige ist, im PVP war ich in jedem BG immer der der am meisten Schaden raushaut. Hab jetzt mal Mahlstrom geskillt.
Ist immer witzig wenn Sie im Garten um den Regulos-Typen rumstehen und ich dann Mahlstrom und Tyranei raushauen oder direkt Obliterate (Verwüsten glaub ich) - gleich mal 3-4 Leute auf 30-40% unten. Noch en Berührender Schatten rein und es rockt.

Insgesamt ist Mahlstrom aber nicht so toll wie ich es gedacht hatte, rockt schonmal gewaltig aber beim Questen nicht superwichtig und im PVE später wohl auch nicht wirklich superbrauchbar, im PVP recht nice aber nen CD von 1 Min.

Problem: Immer schön hinten bleiben, denn wenn ein Nahkämpfer an einem dran ist und man kein Obliterate-Stacks hat oder ähnliches, wirds eng dann heißts heilen und dots setzen. Das Vereisen für 5 Sekunden buggt noch ein wenig und das Verlangsamen ist noch zu schwach. Man gewinnt aber ein wenig Zeit.

Hab überlegt ob ich für PVP mal ne Kablist-Schamanen-Kombi ausprobiere. Doter plus Nahkämpfer in Einem.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle vim Inquisitor auf jedenfall noch Seelenentzug holen. Bei etwa 4 Gegnern haste den maximalen Nutzen. Und dank Seelenenzug versuche ich immer, die Mobs u mir herzuholen. Für AE-Bomben macht es einfach einen gewaltigen Schaden und passt perfekt in das Konzept des Kabbalisten von wegen Flächenschaden. Nachteil: Seelenentzug funktioniert nur im Nahkampf, da man selbst immer der "Point of Impact" von Seelenentzug ist. Außerdem hat der Inquisitor Aggressive Erneuerung und Strenge Disziplinierung, ein Skill zum Manareggen und einer zum Heilen. Diese beiden Skills haben schon so ein bisschen was von nem Panic-Button.

Nur eines finde ich Schade: Im Singletarget kann man den Kabbalisten vergessen!


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2011)

```
http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#cleric;4;26,50221;24,05301350201002;25
```

Rächer/Schamane/Schildwache

Meele DD/Selfheal/Support Skillung 

Habe mir die Skillung so gebaut das sie dem Verstärker Schamanen aus Wow ähnelt 

Gut für Singelquesten und gruppenquesten


----------



## abuseme (9. März 2011)

Ich spiele auch mit zwei Skillungen.
Einmal Schildwache - Bewahrer - Läuterer, auch die Punktereihenfolge ist in der Reihenfolge verteilt.
Ist halt meine Heil-Skillung und in der ersten Ini gings ganz gut und dem Healoutput.

Dann hab ich als zweite Skillung Rächer - Schamane - Druide, jedoch auf Tank ausgelegt.
Wobei ich glaube das ich die Skillung zum leveln ändernwerde und auf Supporter gehe.


----------



## AemJaY (10. März 2011)

Ich möchte mir nun auch nen Kleri erstellen. Und zwar aus dem Grund das meist in den BGs der Support fehlt.
Nun meine Frage, Was währe die wohl meist verwendete oder beste Combo für nen PvP Kleri der sich etwas verteidigen kann, aber Hauptsächlich auf Heal hinaus zielt?

Sprich etwa 70% Heal
30% dmg?

Danke für eure Inputs.


----------



## Freakypriest (14. März 2011)

Also ich spiele in BG's Läuterer/Bewahrer, ich persöhnlich komme damit ganz gut klar und solange der gegner alleine kommt und nicht zu viele lvl über mir liegt gewinne ich in der Regel.

Den Läuterer finde ich sehr praktisch durch die Schilde und instant Heals. Bewahrer nutze ich als 2. Heal Baum allerdings auch dessen dmg spells, instant dmg auch wenn es nicht der höchste ist nutze ich hauptsächlich da man dann gerade bei melees viel rumspringen kann und nicht rumsteht zu casten. Zum anderen hat man einen Kick um den gegner weg zu schubsen am liebsten von klippen 
Als 3 Baum habe ich jetzt auch die PvP Seele, allerdings vor lvl 40 hatte ich gefühlsmäßig nie genug Punkte für alle 3.
Auch wenn man in die PvP Seele nur 10Punkte setzen kann vor lvl 50.


----------



## artic48 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich fange jetzt erst mit Rift an. Und wollte fragen welche Seelenbaum Zusammenstellung
ihr mir empfehlen könnt der gut heilen kann aber auch Damage macht beim Questen usw.
Das heißt ich ich möchte einen guten Heiler auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen Seite
einen guten Deamagedealer haben. 

Für eine Antwort und Hilfe wäre ich dankbar. 

Die Vorschläge von Skillungen funktionieren nicht mehr, weil sie veraltet sind.


----------



## myadictivo (22. Juni 2011)

du kannst dir in rift relativ schnell verschiedene rollen kaufen. pro rolle kannst du 3 seelen mischen. (nachdem du alle seelen freigespielt hast) es macht in meinen augen also keinen sinn, eine misch skillung zu nehmen 
entweder ich skille healer oder tank, oder DD etc...aber kein misch masch aus den verschiedenen spielarten.
die rolle hast du mit einem mausclick innerhalb von 3 sekunden gewechselt.

ich zocke meinen so ( @ lvl 36)

schildwache (maximale punkte für level) + bewahrer (restl punkte) + läuterer (0 punkte, später anders) -> heal skillung. gute gruppen und single target heilung
druide (maximale punkte für level) + schamane (restl punkte) + rächer (0) -> nahkampf DD skillung zum questen (mit pet/heal gehts eigentlich ganz gut)
inqui (maximale punkte) + kabalist (restl.) + seele vergessen -> fernkampf caster skillung für gruppen / inzen

so hab ich das halt gehandhabt. stellt keinen anspruch die bestmöglich skillung / kombination zu sein. aber ich kann relativ einfach wechseln. im grunde könnte ich statts der druiden skillung auch ne tank skillung zusammen basteln und wäre inzen technisch bestens ausgestattet um alle wichtigen rollen zu erfüllen.


----------

